# Sugar free energy drink



## Lufc2103 (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anybody know of a sugar free energy drink please.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 23, 2013)

Red Bull do one, but I would treat any energy drink with caution because the high levels of caffeine can increase blood sugar in some people.


----------



## Lufc2103 (Sep 23, 2013)

Cheers, tried that red bull one a while back but it left me spinning on the ceiling lol, though lucozade might of done one.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2013)

Asda used to make one called "Blue Charge". Used it when i did c2c but i think they took it off the shelves.  Prob to much "Charge" You need to keep hydrated & somthing with a boost is sometimes better


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2013)

There's a drink on the market called boost its a sugar free energy drink


----------

